# Did You Make Your Avatar?



## Notoriously Unknown (May 9, 2009)

Did you? How did you make it? Did somebody else make it for you?
A made-it-yourself avie can't just be a cropped pic you got from somewhere though, like mine. You had to have drawn it or taken an already existing pic and edited it. :3


----------



## Flora (May 9, 2009)

Yes, in fact, I did.

Okay it's just a recolored Trainer sprite, but I did that for all my existing Trainer characters in my fanfics (well except for Ash because everyone knows what he looks and Taylor because he's based off my Gold character and I can't revamp.  Come on HeartGold give us trainer sprites already).  And my avvie's based off my crush, so...yeah.


----------



## Nope (May 9, 2009)

Made mine myself.

I started out with a pokemon trainer sprite and edited it to look like Light from Death Note, then I traced over it on photoshop and coloured it.

:3


----------



## Departure Song (May 9, 2009)

Mine is from a Draconian photo shoot.


----------



## Dannichu (May 9, 2009)

Mine's nicked from someone else; they did a whole series with the ToS characters, but I love Raine best <3

The avvie on my profile page was drawn by Crazy Linoone and coloured by me, though :)


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (May 9, 2009)

Didn't 'make' mine, just cropped an existing photograph. It's of a British UK soldier who got horribly disfigured during World War I and had plastic surgery performed on him to look halfway normal.
The mask-thing on his face is skin, put there to replace the one that was burnt.


----------



## Bombsii (May 9, 2009)

No. I stole it.


----------



## Tailsy (May 9, 2009)

No, but I cropped it and adjusted the contrast slightly.


----------



## Dewgong (May 9, 2009)

i drew it.


----------



## Frosty~ (May 9, 2009)

Hell yes. I don't like using stuff I didn't make myself, in my avatar. I drew it on paper, scanned it in, lineart'd it and then coloured it in :3


----------



## surskitty (May 9, 2009)

My icons are usually heavily-edited manga panels, so yeah.  I'm not going to say that I made it, but I certainly edited it?  Something like that.


----------



## Yarnchu (May 9, 2009)

No. It comes from Super Smash Bros. 64. I found it on another site and just shrunk it to proper size for a avatar. Though I usually _do_ make my own avatar, I just didn't here.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (May 9, 2009)

Noooo, I can't draw Stephen Fry for my life D:
I nicked it off LJ.


----------



## Thorne (May 9, 2009)

No, Kai made it for my birthday.


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (May 9, 2009)

Yep. It's a photo of a clay Ultimate Chimera eating a cake made from unbaked clay on top of my computer.
The Chimera still lives on my computer with some other clay things (wow, it's getting dusty there). The cake was recycled into Boney and the tiny kangaroo.


----------



## Abwayax (May 9, 2009)

I totally made my own avatar


----------



## IcySapphire (May 9, 2009)

iChi was made for me a long time ago by an old friend on Serebii.


----------



## Mad MOAI (May 9, 2009)

Yes. It's a small part of a 2-hour drawing I once did.


----------



## ultraviolet (May 9, 2009)

I stole mine off of LJ, but I usually make mine from pokemon cards.


----------



## Coloursfall (May 9, 2009)

well, er. I cropped this one from a card so I guess not.

I usually make them though (and do my own banners! :D)


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (May 9, 2009)

Yes.

I put Eevee on my desk, and took a picture. It was easy...


----------



## Breloom (May 9, 2009)

No, it came from Pokemon Pinball: Ruby and Sapphire (I think that was the name? It was the new PokePinball one, anyway).


----------



## Autumn (May 10, 2009)

Mine's from a Warriors cover. I didn't make it, but I did cut it from the cover.


----------



## Invader Palkia (May 10, 2009)

Yes I did, in PS. I usually make all of my avatars.


----------



## jibaku (May 10, 2009)

Nope.  My boyfriend at the time did.  I made my sig though :Dv


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (May 10, 2009)

Invader Palkia said:


> Yes I did, in PS. I usually make all of my avatars.


O.O
Your avie's animated.. HOW DID YOU DO THAT? 8D


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (May 10, 2009)

Mine is cropped from a Pokémon card. Though, I added the border. =D


----------



## Ivy Newton (May 10, 2009)

Yepperdeedoodles~

Drew it, scanned it and cropped it.


----------



## Rai-CH (May 10, 2009)

I made mine by editing a few MOTHER 3 sprites.
It's of my character K.T, minus her hat. I couldn't find a sprite that wore a hat similar to hers and I can't scratch sprite to save my life D:


----------



## Rotomize (May 10, 2009)

Yep. Its a Pokemorph of Luxray using a sprite of Arcade Star Dahlia.

I didn't even know who she was back when I made it, I just thought she looked cool.


----------



## Invader Palkia (May 10, 2009)

Notoriously Unknown said:


> O.O
> Your avie's animated.. HOW DID YOU DO THAT? 8D


I animated it in PS?... o.o
Actually I drew the frames in PS, transfered it to ImageReady to save (IR is a gif animator too :D)


----------



## Cheetah (May 10, 2009)

I took a screenshot from the Tales of the Abyss anime and edited it.

Though it's probably due for a revamp. I think I'll do an animated one, maybe with some different text.


----------



## #1 bro (May 10, 2009)

no

and it should be obvious where I got it :P

but don't you just love lickitung's expression? he's just like "gaH"


----------



## FerrousLucario (May 10, 2009)

yes

captain arizona, awaaaay
I have no idea why I made him.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (May 10, 2009)

Invader Palkia said:


> I animated it in PS?... o.o
> Actually I drew the frames in PS, transfered it to ImageReady to save (IR is a gif animator _too_ :D)


PS stands for Photoshop, right? If so is Photoshop a gif animator?
Sorry, I just want to be able to make an animated avie myself instead of using one from somebody else. ^.^;;


----------



## FerrousLucario (May 10, 2009)

Notoriously Unknown said:


> PS stands for Photoshop, right? If so is Photoshop a gif animator?
> Sorry, I just want to be able to make an animated avie myself instead of using one from somebody else. ^.^;;


GIMP can animate, too, if you know how to use layers to do it. And it's freeeee


----------



## Espeonrules (May 10, 2009)

Sorta, sorta not.

I got the Espeon TCG image from Marriland.com, then just added some stuff with Paint.


----------



## Darksong (May 10, 2009)

No, I scanned one of my Sealeo cards and cropped it :D But it's subject to change, once I make an expression change for Lopunny...


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (May 10, 2009)

I changed my avie. Yes, I did make this crappy avie. It's smiling for you though. :3


----------



## Dragonclaw (May 10, 2009)

I didn't make mine, I found it on GaiaOnline and cropped it.

Though now I think about it, it kinda looks like Dannichu's style ... should check.


----------



## goldenquagsire (May 10, 2009)

Nope. I just cropped Reisen's art from Scarlet Weather Rhapsody. I guess it does the job.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (May 10, 2009)

No, it's from a Pokémon card.


----------



## Dig Dug (May 10, 2009)

I found it on the internet and cropped it.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (May 10, 2009)

Always have, always will.


----------



## J.T. (May 10, 2009)

hahaha you think i could do anything with art that's funny.


----------



## spaekle (May 10, 2009)

This one I just cropped from a card; I usually just make my avatars by cropping them from images I like. 

Occasionally I'll find one made by someone else that I like and use it, in which case there's credit in my sig if possible. :V


----------



## Bombsii (May 10, 2009)

I recoloured the platinum backpose for Croagunk as a raichu. I won't be keeping this one long anyway.


----------



## surskitty (May 10, 2009)

I'm a bit confused.  Why do a lot of you give credit if they use an icon made by someone else but not if they use an icon made from art by someone else?


----------



## Blue Destiny (May 12, 2009)

Yes, I made mine.
It was for a scrach contest for a 4th stage evolution bu mine didnt really look like a Vileptume.....


----------



## musical tears (May 12, 2009)

no found it off the internet and put it on.


----------



## Alxprit (May 12, 2009)

This Latias is taken from a 3D model I found in DA. I took a snapshot in the middle of it blinking and cropped it to an avatar.
Although I might change it to that Chikorita drawing I did


----------



## Spatz (May 12, 2009)

No, I randomly found mine on DA, shame is, it's been removed from DA, so I've got to make sure I have a copy saved somewhere in case of the need of use...


----------



## Crazy Linoone (May 12, 2009)

Yup. Drew and inked it on paper, scanned it, then colored it with Paint.NET. There aren't enough good Linoone pictures out there to make an interesting avatar. Plus, none of them are wearing slash goggles.


----------



## Zoltea (May 12, 2009)

I didn't make mine, I might consider doing so at some point.... I just liked this picture that I found.


----------



## xkze (May 12, 2009)

yes in fact I did


----------



## Aethelstan (May 12, 2009)

Yes I did. I came up the idea with my own hands and face, then I hand drew the picture. I scanned it into my computer, and did a heavy resize and pixel-over. I then colored it, the colors are from the FR/LG Pikachu sprite, making the colors is the only thing I didn't do myself.


----------



## Aenrhien (May 13, 2009)

Yep. Fear my inability to draw. -_-


----------



## Invader Palkia (May 14, 2009)

Didn't make this one, but it's still cute as heck. :3


----------



## TheGlitchmaster (May 14, 2009)

I just cropped a Medic Achievement picture, and recoloured the backround. Methinks it's awesome.


----------



## Salazard (May 14, 2009)

I recoloured the Green Version sprite of Dragonite... Nothing special. =P


----------



## spaekle (May 16, 2009)

surskitty said:


> I'm a bit confused.  Why do a lot of you give credit if they use an icon made by someone else but not if they use an icon made from art by someone else?


I personally don't like using images that aren't from, say, official art or a screencap or something. I usually won't even use icons made by other people if they say they're made from someone else's fanart. 

I just assume that other people will assume this is from an official trading card and that credit isn't really necessary. :V


----------



## Mewtwo (May 16, 2009)

My current one, just updated today, is a resized photo I found on Google.
My other one was a cropped TCG card with "Umbreon" on it.
Come to think of it, all my other ones were, too.
...
I'm going to scan a pic and use it as my avvie... as soon as the dang internet on my computer (using someone elses... :sweatdrop: is fixed, I'm going to do that.
And I'll also reopen my art shop, 'cept a liiiitle more updated... and sophisticated.


----------



## New Mudfish Doctorate (May 18, 2009)

technicly I made it myself, but the sprites were from the intarwebbs


----------



## surskitty (May 18, 2009)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> I personally don't like using images that aren't from, say, official art or a screencap or something. I usually won't even use icons made by other people if they say they're made from someone else's fanart.
> 
> I just assume that other people will assume this is from an official trading card and that credit isn't really necessary. :V


I don't use icons made by other people regardless of if it's a fanart icon simply because people will usually demand credit and I'm not going to list whoever made the icon and leave out the source for the original image.  I'd have to list both in order to not feel bad about it and I prefer just keeping track of stuff and listing sources when asked.  So!


Do you try to remember what cards you get stuff from?


----------



## Coloursfall (May 18, 2009)

surskitty said:


> Do you try to remember what cards you get stuff from?


I am going to assume this is an open question so sorry if it's not~

I try; I own pretty much all the cards I make icons from, or know someone who does, so it's easier to keep track.  But sometimes I will use scans of cards I don't have, and then I generally save the entire card image to my computer.


As for this Icon, I just fiddled with the PMD2 Meowth portrait (so cute) so it was coloured like the main series sprite.  It's not the best ever but I like it.


----------



## surskitty (May 18, 2009)

It was an open question, yeah.


----------



## Noctowl (May 18, 2009)

Yeah, took an hour as well. DX


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (May 18, 2009)

Notoriously Unknown said:


> A made-it-yourself avie can't just be a cropped pic you got from somewhere though, like mine. You had to have drawn it or taken an already existing pic and edited it. :3


But it _is._

Pokémon card. I forget which... "Neo" something, I believe.


----------



## spaekle (May 18, 2009)

This one's a Dark Dragonite card; I don't know the exact set offhand. The illustrator is Nakaoka. I usually have an idea of what card it is. And if it's not a card, I usually know what episode a screencap is from or from what volume/chapter I got a manga scan.

I really wouldn't care if someone took this icon and used it somewhere else without mentioning me. :\ It took me all of five minutes to crop the image in a way I liked it, and it's not like I own the image anyway. There are probably ten different icons on LJ made from this exact image with the creators threatening to go upside your head if you don't credit their mad skillz with cropping and photoshop lighting effects, so why does it even matter? 

I personally don't understand why people make icons from stuff that isn't theirs and go ROAR CREDIT _ME_, but as long as the images used are official and all over the place anyway I don't really mind being like "oh, yeah, ______ did this". Even if its only real purpose is to avoid unnecessary "noooo u takes my icon >:|" drama.


----------



## surskitty (May 18, 2009)

[nod] Unfortunately, I can't usually remember the context for the panels I icon, but oh well.  Usually I can remember the general part of the series well enough to find it, at least!

I usually take quite a while with my icons but it's still like ... yeah I didn't do the main thing involved here so if you want to grab it, fine by me I guess!?  I mean I probably spent a few hours making sure it is PERFECTLY PRETTY for whatever I am currently doing so usually I want a heads-up but I still didn't _draw the pic_.  I can sort of understand the people who flip out over people snagging icons, but not when it's unattributed fanart.  Or fanart they found on 4chan.  Wow, dude, you found something on 4chan.  That's totally the same as knowing where it comes from.

Indeed.


----------



## spaekle (May 18, 2009)

It annoys me that the general attitude toward using fanart is that if the artist doesn't explicitly say you can't use it on their website / the website is in Japanese and you can't read it / you found it somewhere like 4chan, it's _perfectly okay to use_. I mean, fanart gets taken and passed around on the internet, and while annoying, there's often little one can do about that besides sign their artwork - but with icons, the signature is getting cropped out and the most the creator of the icon is often saying is "this from fanart". :\

Was just browsing LJ and came across an icon post. This particular person gave credit to the LJ user who took the screencaps they used, but not any of the artists of the fanart they used. :|


----------



## Lollicat (May 18, 2009)

Yes ah did. :3 I own an adoptables site called "Kaiuu", and one of the pets is called a "twin dragon". It starts out as two eggs fused together, and as the pet grows, the dragons split apart to become the adult, which is my avatar. One is ice and the other is fire respectively. The twin dragons are the most popular pets on site~


----------



## surskitty (May 18, 2009)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> It annoys me that the general attitude toward using fanart is that if the artist doesn't explicitly say you can't use it on their website / the website is in Japanese and you can't read it / you found it somewhere like 4chan, it's _perfectly okay to use_. I mean, fanart gets taken and passed around on the internet, and while annoying, there's often little one can do about that besides sign their artwork - but with icons, the signature is getting cropped out and the most the creator of the icon is often saying is "this from fanart". :\
> 
> Was just browsing LJ and came across an icon post. This particular person gave credit to the LJ user who took the screencaps they used, but not any of the artists of the fanart they used. :|


There is this huge perception in English fandom that Japanese fanartists aren't actually people.  Given that Japanese fandom is horrified by just the rampant use of official art rather than people's own artwork, much less the tendency for people to just grab their art and use it without mentioning who drew it, this then leads to all sorts of problems in Japanese fandoms.  Which is why most Japanese fanart sites are a pain in the butt to navigate....

You'd think people would at least acknowledge the artists who then put notices in LARGE RED LETTERS in English saying "please don't repost my art or use it for anything", but no.


Number one thing I like about Hetalia fandom is that the moderators of the LJ community are comparatively tough on unattributed fanart.  <3


----------



## Taliax (May 18, 2009)

Yep, drew it myself. I like drawn avatars best.


----------



## Gardevoir Goddess (May 19, 2009)

I make my own. :3


----------



## ignore_this_acct (May 24, 2009)

The lugia was from the new artwork.
I added the shoop da whoop lips(I make a new one with a lazer but I'm too lazy to upload it)

I wanna make and animation of it fireing a lazer but I dont know how


----------



## Naitekiakki (May 24, 2009)

No, I stole mine from another forum. >:3
I think it was taken right from the show tho.


----------



## Minish (May 24, 2009)

No, I didn't, the LJ iconmaker whispyr did. :D And I always put credit where I can, or I feel horribly guilty.


----------



## PichuK (May 25, 2009)

I shamelessly stole this from LJ


----------



## @lex (May 26, 2009)

I did. I made it in Photoshop using only blue and Difference and Exclusion brushes. From that, I just randomly scribbled all over the canvas till I got something pretty.


----------



## Jason-Kun (May 27, 2009)

No. It was made for my by request on another forum.


----------



## Chaon (Jun 26, 2009)

I made mine! I took a picture of ninetales off the internet and reloloured it.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jun 27, 2009)

:3 this one here is a drawing I did all myself <3 Is Rinna, my Umbreon char, and she's anthro. :3 The full pic is on my FA.


----------



## Harley Quinn (Jul 5, 2009)

Nope; this beauty is 100% cropped and resized :D (With an added color effect)


----------



## Skylands (Jul 6, 2009)

My current avatar was originally my friends' avatar, but after she was done using it, she gave me permission to use it.


----------



## Flora (Jul 8, 2009)

It's an edited trainer sprite (okay a recolored trainer sprite with a tiny bit of scratch editing for those almost unseeable eads on her wrist but whatever), supposed to look like my friend.


----------



## Arkinea (Jul 10, 2009)

Cropped from some dark age painting I found on the internet.

I quite like it, though.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jul 10, 2009)

Found a flash animation on the web and Prt Scr-ned it. Cropped and resized it for an avie. I wish I knew who made the animation, it was neat. :P

In other words, I didn't make it. X3


----------



## see ya (Jul 10, 2009)

Nope. Found it on a Japanese Mega Man fan art board. To be honest, I have no idea why Bubble Man is dressed like this or what that book says. All I know is that it's awesome.


----------



## Frozen Weta (Jul 10, 2009)

Yup.  Hand-drawn, scanned, and then cropped and shrunk.  It's a doodle of a four inch-tall nerd who lives in a junky, barely functional steam-powered wooden robot suit thing that is likely to explode soon.  His name is Shank.  I'm aware I think about this way too much...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jul 10, 2009)

Sort of.

The background and the sprite came of the internet, but I put them together.


----------



## TheMagician (Jul 10, 2009)

Well, I think its obvious where that Umbreon pic came from, its an official image, after all.

I did, however, re-size Umbreon (original size was too big) and add a glow to it. The Background Image I put together on my own.

Just about everything I make has this style. You name it, I've probably done it. Too bad I didn't bother making a matching signature... But I've been terribly lazy with this stuff lately.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jul 10, 2009)

Nope, VgCats comic.


----------



## Pikachu (Jul 11, 2009)

Nope. It was in an avatar gallery on EHQ.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jul 11, 2009)

Yep~
I just finished it too. My character Notory flashing a peace sign. I think it's the colors that really make it look nice. :3


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 11, 2009)

Yes, I did~ =3

It's my character Atnura, from the Rack Shackle Pack. Took me HOURS of obsessive colouring and shading... God, I'm crazy. I just did it out of the blue, really. Started doodling and... yeah.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jul 11, 2009)

Oh, most definitely, I created mine from scratch, drawing and coloring it myself.


----------



## Minkow (Jul 16, 2009)

haha YESH I DID :D


----------



## Phyro Phantom (Jul 17, 2009)

Yup.  =)  Drawn and colored in Flash 3 with a mouse.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 17, 2009)

Well, time for an update. Yes, I did. It's a drawing of a Staryu that I made approximately an hour ago. :D


----------



## glitchedgamer (Jul 17, 2009)

Yep. Mine's just a little cropped part of some Photoshop thing I did for another sig. I think I'll add it to mine now...


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Jul 17, 2009)

Obviously not. xD


----------



## Skroy (Jul 17, 2009)

Nope. Despite the fact I usually draw my own avatars, this one was an exception. Who can resist the attractive that is this Gabite from the second Pokemon Mystery Dungeon special when he uses Attract I ask? XD


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jul 17, 2009)

Ahnope~
It's an Elebits sprite that I gave a black background. I just love Elebits art. It's made of pure awesome. X3


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jul 24, 2009)

Nope. I cropped it from Special. Because it was to awesome to pass up.

And I needed a new avvie. Besides, everyone knows I can't draw.


----------



## Alxprit (Jul 24, 2009)

I sprited this new avatar myself. I'm pretty damn proud of it.
It's me in EarthBound form~


----------



## Lili (Jul 25, 2009)

Nope; And I hope that Mike Fielding will never see me and be creeped out by my obsession with him.


----------



## SQRL (Jul 25, 2009)

Yep~!


----------



## ColorBlind (Jul 25, 2009)

I made my avatar.  I always make my avatars.  I use to just draw an image and crop it down.  Now I make animated avatars.


----------



## Aobaru (Jul 25, 2009)

Yes. It's a GIMP crop and edit of a picture I found on Google.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jul 26, 2009)

Nope~
Found the original Gif, shrunk it in photoshop and viola, squishable avie.


----------



## Jack_the_White (Jul 26, 2009)

Sorta, i took a screen shot of a youtube poop: Toys Gone Wild, and shrunk it down and such, it goes with the line "You Want it?!?!?!"


----------



## Murkrow (Jul 26, 2009)

I cut it out.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 26, 2009)

Yep. Drew a picture of my East Shellos from ASB, inked it and added text. Dang, it was so hard to get the right text color! Unbelievably that was the hardest part.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jul 26, 2009)

Nope.

It's the jalapeno from Plants vs. Zombies, but cropped.


----------



## brandman (Jul 26, 2009)

Yes! I spliced them together in paint with custom claws. 8)


----------



## Minkow (Jul 26, 2009)

Yes; I'mma make most of my avatars from now on.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jul 26, 2009)

Yes. A preview for Talking Animals.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jul 27, 2009)

No; I searched through Absol pictures until I found one that could be cropped to make a cool-looking avatar.


----------



## speedblader03 (Jul 29, 2009)

Nope.  I took a screenshot from the SSBB website, cropped it into a sqaure, and resized it with GIMP.


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Jul 29, 2009)

No. I found it on 4chan.


----------



## Relzly (Jul 29, 2009)

Yup. :D It's just a combination of a Dragon tamer and a Relicanth.


----------



## Starly (Jul 29, 2009)

Yeah I made mine using D/P and Platinum Starly and scratched words and male/mars symbol


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jul 29, 2009)

I found mine on Google. :sweatdrop:

Of course, I doubt anyone knows what it is...


----------



## jayko657 (Jul 29, 2009)

yup,took some sprites fom Dragonfree's sprite generater,made a pokemon,and then when i registered i took 1 of the 4 versions(north south and then their shinies)and put it in i think this one is the south,or was that the blue one?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jul 29, 2009)

> Of course, I doubt anyone knows what it is...


Dangit, I know what it _is_, but I can't remember the name...

The thingy that Wooper is based on.

*looks up*

An axolotl.


----------



## Skroy (Jul 30, 2009)

Yep, I drew this little kitty myself. Now do ya want the cookie or not? ^w^


----------



## Cheetah (Jul 30, 2009)

No, but I wish I knew exactly what it was from. I think it might be from a doujinshi.

My previous avatar was made by me, though the caption was provided by my sister. P=


----------



## KlutzyKaytix33 (Aug 3, 2009)

Found mine on gooooogle.
I would post some of my art, but my camera brooooke. DD:


----------



## LadyJirachu (May 10, 2013)

Mine? Nah, I didn't make it. I found it on photobucket :3 ^^ Sooo...someone else made it lol

:3 ^^


----------



## kyeugh (May 10, 2013)

My avatar changes a lot, but for the time being, no.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (May 10, 2013)

Oh, I wish. But I got it from a Nintendo Direct.


----------



## ultraviolet (May 11, 2013)

can we not revive threads from _2009 _please


----------

